

Wolfram Alpha: What is the meaning of life, the universe, everything? - rjurney
http://www08.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=what+is+the+meaning+of+life%2C+the+universe%2C+everything%3F

======
rjurney
Google, on the other hand... no sensible answer. I ran both these queries
while doing a self-join on my macbook SSD, that is doing a scan of 51 million
rows, has been going for 30 minutes, and is starting to feel like the big
computer in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy...

~~~
cema
Oh yes, Google gives you the answer. It does not pretend to know it, but it
reports it. (Results are slightly different in the quoted versus unquoted
versions, but still correct.)

